# Fuel Prices along the ICW



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

*Waterway Guide Announces Revamped Fuel Pricing Reports at WaterwayGuide.com*
​
http://rs6.net/tn.jsp?et=1102576991...CpbsldlqyK_hPihZ-b7pn_g7nPR3OSR_lazLjU0Am6bM=
Over the past few weeks, we've been hard at work completely renovating our fuel price report pages at the Waterway Guide Web site. It's been a ground-up rebuild and we're very pleased with the results. 

*Here are some of the new features:*


[*]Gas and diesel prices for nearly 200 marinas (we're adding more every day).
[*]Marinas are sorted by geographic area and by their Mile Marker location on the ICW (if applicable), making them easy to find.
[*]We contact the marinas for pricing updates once a week to give you the most accurate and up-to-date pricing information available.
[*]Prices include available discounts (cash, quantity, BoatUS), additional taxes (if any), ethanol/ethanol free, etc.
[*]Price reports will eventually include reports for the areas covered in our Northern and Great Lakes editions, not just those on the ICW proper
You can visit our fuel pricing reports by clicking here. We also welcome you to submit your own fuel price reports by clicking here.

Safe cruising,

Gary Reich, Managing Editor


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Cool...thanks Beez!


----------

